# Solved: Small Business Server 2003 internet setup



## captainbaldo (Jan 30, 2002)

Hi, I'm kinda new to server setup and I've been trying to setup Small Business Server 2003 to connect to the internet using just a standard cable modem and wireless router. 

I disabled the Server 2003 Windows DHCP server because my router was already acting as a DHCP server. However, when I run the E-mail and Internet Connection wizard I am prompted to enter in the Preferred DNS server, Alternate DNS server, & Local IP address of router. The local IP address of the router I know, but what about the Preferred DNS server & Alternate DNS Server? I'm on a standard Cable modem setup and therefore have a dynamic IP address, so I didn't know if this mattered or not. Is this something I need to contact my cable modem provider (Comcast) for?

Thanks!


----------



## captainbaldo (Jan 30, 2002)

I found the solution using info I found here: 
http://www.tech-faq.com/find-dns-servers.shtml


----------

